
Ask HN: Matlab OR Mathematica? - jharohit
I am looking to get started and learn a numerical computing environment. Any suggestions which one to start with?
======
gamedna
Without any additional context about what industry/scope... use Excel.

All joking aside, pick either one and go with it. Since you are learning there
are core concepts/skills that you need to acquire and both tools can help you
grow.

As an electrical engineer I learned Matlab first, but later i needed to work
with Mathematica down the road.

My advice, start with the one that costs the least.

------
meemo
how about julia? It's free and more powerful.

[http://julialang.org/](http://julialang.org/)
[http://julialang.org/learning/](http://julialang.org/learning/)

